# help with my compressor



## mef3232 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi I need help with my compressor if anyone knows anything about this one....please get in touch....


----------



## mef3232 (Apr 1, 2013)

*wrong way*

Here's one my compressor motor as a guard on it and a arrow stating which way the belt should run but my motor goes the opposite way....the compressor works up pressure to 120psi then shuts off but when I release some pressure down to about 90psi it should kick back in but the motor seems to just freeze and then it trips out....I know it a strange question but is the motor running the wrong way as to the direction of the arrow....as I look at the cage the motor is to the right and the air cylinder head is on the left....arrow points to the right....but the belt spins left....


----------

